
'Superbug' bacteria found in tested hotel rooms - mmastrac
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2012/11/08/hotel-tests-superbugs-marketplace.html
======
xyzzy123
When I read this article, it makes me wonder "what is the typical exposure
from other sources?".

In the sense of, do we need to worry about hotels in particular? Or are we
exposed every day anyway - on the subway, in offices, schools and shared
facilities everywhere?

Without that information, it seems hard to make a reasoned judgement as to
whether this is something to worry about or not.

~~~
killerpopiller
the exposure is ubiquitous, but your health status, your immune system
probably makes the difference.

Hence those resistant bacteria are a real problem in hospitals, where peoples
decreased defense mechanisms pose a serious threat.

------
mathattack
While this does scare me some, the following suggests that some fears are
overblown: "C. difficile and MRSA aren’t rare bugs. Warriner noted that as
much as five per cent of the population carries MRSA without showing
symptoms."

